# Η Iστορία της Ελληνικής και Ξένης Ναυτιλίας - Greek and Foreign Maritime History > Ιστορικές φώτο από Λιμάνια - History of the Ports > Ιστορικές φώτο από τα υπόλοιπα λιμάνια -  History of Other Ports >  Ιστορικές φωτο της Θήρας [Histoρic photos of Thera]

## Haddock

Μπορούν οι διαφωτιστές της παρέας να βοηθήσουν στην αναγνώριση των παρακάτω πλοίων; Καλοκαίρι του 1978 στη Σαντορινη.

Santorini_1978_01.jpg

Santorini_1978_02.jpg

Copyright-Πηγή

----------


## nautikos

Εχουμε και λεμε απο αριστερα προς τα δεξια : *Stella Oceanis*, *Illyria*, *Galaxias* και πιο εξω το *Jason*, ενω στη δευτερη φωτο εχουμε ενα πιο κοντυνο πλανο του* Illyria*.

----------


## Haddock

Ναυτικέ, να 'σαι καλά για την αναγνώριση. Ευτυχώς υπάρχουν οι γνώστες με τις εγκυκλοπαιδικές γνώσεις για να μαθαίνουμε και 'μεις οι ανειδίκευτοι.
 :Wink:

----------


## Ellinis

Μια διόρθωση μόνο, το πλοίο της Sun Line είναι το Stella Maris II.

----------


## Espresso Venezia

Σωστός ο Ellinis.

Όταν είδα την φωτογραφία αναγνώρισα το ''Μαράκι'' όπως χαρακτηριστικά το αποκαλούσαν στην SUN LINE.

Μετά όμως διάβασα την απάντηση του ναυτικού και άρχισα να αναρωτιέμαι... ''βρε μπας και κάνω λάθος ???''.

Όντως όμως είναι το Stella Maris, (σκέτο, χωρίς το ''*ΙΙ*'' :mrgreen :Smile: .

----------


## nautikos

Αυτα τα *Stella Maris* και *Stella Oceanis* τα μπερδευω συνεχως...:mrgreen:

----------


## Roi Baudoin

Και από το "Fiume" του 1938 που ανέβασε ο καλός φίλος Appia 1978, ας πάμε στη Σαντορίνη την παλιά.
"San Marco" της Adriatica και "Γαλαξίας" του Καβουνίδη κάπου στα μέσα της δεκαετίας του '70 (μάλλον, στα 1974) στο παλιό λιμάνι κάτω από τα Φηρά. 
Η φωτογραφία (slide) είναι πρωτότυπη και μου δόθηκε από επώνυμο Έλληνα καραβολάτρη, ο οποίος επιθυμεί να διατηρήσει την ανωνυμία του.
Χαρακτηριστικά μου ανέφερε ότι θέλει να την αφιερώσει στα μέλη του Nautilia και ιδιαίτερα στον Έσπερο.

Γαλαξίας του Καβουνίδη.jpg

----------


## eliasaslan

πάρα πολύ σπάνια πλεων αυτή η φωτο, συγχαρητήρια

----------


## mastrovasilis

> Και από το "Fiume" του 1938 που ανέβασε ο καλός φίλος Appia 1978, ας πάμε στη Σαντορίνη την παλιά.
> "San Marco" της Adriatica και "Γαλαξίας" του Καβουνίδη κάπου στα μέσα της δεκαετίας του '70 (μάλλον, στα 1974) στο παλιό λιμάνι κάτω από τα Φηρά. 
> Η φωτογραφία (slide) είναι πρωτότυπη και μου δόθηκε από επώνυμο Έλληνα καραβολάτρη, ο οποίος επιθυμεί να διατηρήσει την ανωνυμία του.
> Χαρακτηριστικά μου ανέφερε ότι θέλει να την αφιερώσει στα μέλη του Nautilia και ιδιαίτερα στον Έσπερο.
> 
> Γαλαξίας του Καβουνίδη.jpg


Roi σ΄ευχαρουμε για την απιστευτη ιστορικη αναδρομη. σορρυ που ειναι ετεροχρωνισμένα.

----------


## Nicholas Peppas

Rare photograph of the population of Thera leaving the island after a big volcanic and tectonic action in the island in 1925

Published in the September 1925 issue of the Greek-American monthly magazine *Atlantis* of New York city. This was an article on the _History of the Volcano of Thera_ (page 11).

NB: Of course 80 years ago all books and "formal sources" like Encyclopedias were using predominantly the name _Thera_ for _Santorini_

Thera.JPG

----------


## Nicholas Peppas

A very nice picture of the port of *Thera* in March 1955 showing details of all the structures at that time. The ship is easy to recognize: *Despoina*!

Thira 1950s.jpg

----------


## Ellinis

Eκπληκτική φωτο! Το ΔΕΣΠΟΙΝΑ με την αρχική του γέφυρα, με τα στρογγυλά παράθυρα που είχαν τα πολεμικά σκάφη.

----------


## Nicholas Peppas

> Eκπληκτική φωτο! Το ΔΕΣΠΟΙΝΑ με την αρχική του γέφυρα, με τα στρογγυλά παράθυρα που είχαν τα πολεμικά σκάφη.


Yes, but do you see how rusty?  N

----------


## Ellinis

Πραγματικά, μιας και η φωτο είναι του Μαρτίου, υποθέτω πως είχε περάσει ένα δύσκολο χειμώνα όπου τα κύμματα του Αιγαίου το "ξεπλύνανε". Και εκείνες τις εποχές ο "καλοπισμός" του καραβιού δεν πρέπει να ήταν πρωτεραιότητα.

----------


## Nicholas Peppas

A photograph of Thera from 1934
Thera 1934,jpg.jpg

A nice one from 1954. The ship looks like a freighter.
Thera 1954 .jpg

Santorini without words...
Thera 1930s.jpg
Thera 1950s c.jpg

----------


## Roi Baudoin

Εξαιρετικές αυτές οι φωτογραφίες, φίλε Nicholas Peppas.
Πρέπει να προέρχονται από την τελευταία, μεγάλης κλίμακας, έκρηξη του ηφαιστείου στα 1956.

Κάποιες παρόμοιες έχει τραβήξεις και ο καθηγητής της Γεωλογίας, κύριος Γαλανόπουλος.

----------


## Nicholas Peppas

> Εξαιρετικές αυτές οι φωτογραφίες, φίλε Nicholas Peppas. Πρέπει να προέρχονται από την τελευταία, μεγάλης κλίμακας, έκρηξη του ηφαιστείου στα 1956. Κάποιες παρόμοιες έχει τραβήξεις και ο καθηγητής της Γεωλογίας, κύριος Γαλανόπουλος.


Antoni, I did not want to say much about the dates because I was not quite sure. But the first one is _probably from the late 1920s_. The second one is of course from 1956. By the way, thanks also for the latest photos on Rafina and I hope you received my personal message two weeks ago.

----------


## mastrokostas

Μια cart postal που βρήκα σε κάποιο συρτάρι ξεχασμένη .Δεν είναι πολύ παλιά ,αλλα ελπίζω να σας ενδιαφέρει .
scan0001.jpg

----------


## Leonardos.B

Χρονολογία και πηγή,δείτε τα μόνοι σας.100_0847.jpg

----------


## Nicholas Peppas

Postcard of Thera from 1935

Thera 1935.jpg

----------


## Nicholas Peppas

*Oia* in a wonderful 1993 or 1994 photograph from the Desypris 1994 book.

Oia.jpg

----------


## iosif.p

ΕΠιτρέψατε μου να διορθώσω το 1956 στη Σαντορίνη γίνεται ο μεγάλος Σεισμός τελευταία ηφαιστειακή έκρηξη είναι το 1950 ενώ η του 1925 ειναι επίσης σημαντικη 





> Εξαιρετικές αυτές οι φωτογραφίες, φίλε Nicholas Peppas.
> Πρέπει να προέρχονται από την τελευταία, μεγάλης κλίμακας, έκρηξη του ηφαιστείου στα 1956.
> 
> Κάποιες παρόμοιες έχει τραβήξεις και ο καθηγητής της Γεωλογίας, κύριος Γαλανόπουλος.

----------


## Ellinis

Τα ΚΡΗΤΗ και ΑΙΓΑΙΟΝ του Τυπάλδου παρέα με το ΔΕΣΠΟΙΝΑ στα Φηρά

kriti - aegaeon - despina.jpg
πηγή: Ebay

----------

